# r move in cube explorer 5.12



## Messias80 (Aug 16, 2016)

sorry if this question has been answered before but i searched the forum and couldnt find anything.

is there a way to make CubeExplorer 5.12 accept r r' f f' etc moves where it says Enter Maneuver?
it only accepts R R' F F' etc.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it works if you put in Rw or if all else fails just use R M'.


----------



## Messias80 (Aug 16, 2016)

i tried Rw and it just does a normal R move.
yes R M' works but the idea is to just copy some alg i find on the intenet and try it on cube explorer.
especially those conmutator algs with weird [:,] symbols.
manually editing the algs will take a lot of time


----------



## gyroninja (Aug 16, 2016)

Messias80 said:


> i tried Rw and it just does a normal R move.
> yes R M' works but the idea is to just copy some alg i find on the intenet and try it on cube explorer.
> especially those conmutator algs with weird [:,] symbols.
> manually editing the algs will take a lot of time


Paste it into alg.cubing and hit expand.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 16, 2016)

http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html is another tool I find quite useful. Under manipulate you can click on a move to change a wide move to a normal move with the same effect.


----------



## Messias80 (Aug 16, 2016)

thank you guys.

alg.cubing expand/simplify works great on [:,] symbols, but r moves stay as r moves so cube explorer cant handle them.
and algtrans.html is good but i need to manually do the manipulate convertion.

i think i have a new idea i will try to modify cubeexplorer512 code so it can automatically change r r' f' f moves to the supported moves. if all goes well i will try to modify cubeexplorer code so it can understand alg.cubing [:,] symbols. (i dont understand [:,] yet so i will have to study it, and it will work even when you are offline.


----------



## gyroninja (Aug 17, 2016)

Messias80 said:


> thank you guys.
> 
> alg.cubing expand/simplify works great on [:,] symbols, but r moves stay as r moves so cube explorer cant handle them.
> and algtrans.html is good but i need to manually do the manipulate convertion.
> ...


[A: B] is a conjugate. That means the actual alg would be A B A'

[A, B] is a commutator. That means the actual alg would be A B A' B'

(A and B are any sequence of moves)


----------



## Messias80 (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks.
i didnt know alg.cubing worked offline!
now i can test algs offline. i was trying to use cube explorer because it works offline.


----------



## Messias80 (Aug 19, 2016)

i have been playing and i have made cube explorer 5.12htm understand [rlfbud] wide turns and also any single Commutator *[M', L' U L U']* and also others like this one *[R' L2 y': [M', U R2 U']] *([conjugate, [commutaror]] without you having to do anything.

but i did it in 2 different proyect, 1 handles only wide turns, and the other commutators.
now i will try to join them into a single project, the systax parser is very weak thats why it can only parse those types, and not more complex ones or multiple ones.

what im doing is hijacking cubesexplorer enter maneuver text every time someone presses the Apply button, and modifying the text, and giving back to cubeexplorer, that way cubeexplorer thinks that the modified text is the original text.
all done automatically.

alg.cubing is the best one, but i was just testing if it could be done, and also learnign programming at the same time.


----------

